# Petzlife... quick update on this product.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Dog Dental Care, Pet Teeth Cleaning Products - PetzLife

Not a formal review as I've only been using Petzlife Gel on my guys for about 3 weeks.

However, I must say that this Petzlife product for teeth seems to be the real deal. I'm using the Gel(as opposed to the spray). 2 of my 3 don't mind it all. Harry hates it but he always hates people messing with him. I'm rubbing his gums/teeth with it as quickly as I can...the company says thats ok as they will lick their gums and move the gel around their mouth, coating their teeth. 

I have to tell you, I'm seeing all 3 of them getting whiter and whiter teeth after only about 3 weeks. Gums appear to be getting pinker and healthier by the day also. 

I'll wait another few weeks to give a full review but indications are pretty positive at this point. Most importantly, NO MORE DENTALS.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

One of my neighbors uses the Petzlife gel, too. Have you tried any antlers or RMBs?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have gotten this product for my boy kitty "shit bird" as he won't touch raw food and he has some tarter build up on his teeth. My 16 yr old kitty "tinkerbell" doesn't have the teeth that get tarter build up on them as I had them pulled many years ago as my vet suggested it, I think this why she looks so good as an older cat.:shocked:

We'll see also how it works for him.............


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

it's a miracle... but honestly i can't see how a gel is going to clean teeth... I'm very skeptical glad it's working for you though


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had heard really good things about this product on here from people who have used it that didn't feed raw.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I was skeptical too, guys...but this darn stuff appears to actually be working. Breath is alot better also, on all of them. 

Seren, no, I haven't. All the guys have lots of Kongs and other chew toys. Only Harry spends enough time on them to actually help. I've checked out bullysticks but they seem crazy pricey--though this Petzlife stuff isn't cheap either. 

Like I said, I'll report back in another month or so....but so far I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a believer too. For some reason, I never really thought to look at my dog's teeth (I know). I took a look, and sure enough, they were terrible. I got some of the petzlife gel. After a couple of weeks or so I was literally able to scrape the bulk of the calculus off her teeth. They still aren't great but are much, much better. Breath is better too. I will probably get a professional cleaning done and then do a better maintenance routine.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Right now I have some chicken flavored toothpaste for the dogs I got from petsmart. Now after this is gone I am going to get This petzlife gel. My dogs are picky on the flavors of toothpaste. I have to check this product out and see what they flavors are! Thanks for the tip on this product!!!!!!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the review...I bought a bottle when Louis was a puppy on kibble and it's been sitting on the shelf for a year. Switching to PMR really whitened his teeth a lot, but he still has some stubborn gunk, especially at the base of his canines and back teeth where they meet the gums. I can't really scrape it off with my finger, and brushing doesn't completely get rid of the problem. It also doesn't help that he likes to eat the toothpaste...I can't get much brushing done on his back teeth before he licks the brush clean :frown:

During weeks where I feed 'tougher' RMBs such as lamb ribs, his tarter levels decrease dramatically, but a lot of the time I use chicken for bones and that doesn't seem to do the trick...at least not nearly as well. His teeth aren't atrocious...they are actually quite white, maybe I've been spoiled by PMR and I am just being nitpicky :tongue: But I've been meaning to try out my bottle of gel, so now I have a reason to use it!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

wags said:


> Right now I have some chicken flavored toothpaste for the dogs I got from petsmart. Now after this is gone I am going to get This petzlife gel. My dogs are picky on the flavors of toothpaste. I have to check this product out and see what they flavors are! Thanks for the tip on this product!!!!!!!


They have peppermint and salmon oil flavors. My neighbor uses the peppermint and her dog's teeth are pretty clean.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I got the salmon oil but the stuff still kind of smells like peppermint. now you got me thinking...do I really have "salmon" flavor? I better check tonight 

one addl note--this stuff is expensive. However, two important notes about the cost... 1. You use very small amounts--I think Itty gets about 1/2 a teaspoon per dose. and 2. once you get their teeth cleaned up, I don't believe you will need to use it every day. I think you can fall back into a maintenance dosage of once every few days or so. More info is on their website.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Serendipity~~~~~~~OOOOh that is nice to know. The salmon is a good one I am going to get this one thankyou for the info!!!!!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I love Petzlife. Jackson had a little tarter on his canine teeth and between Petzlife gel once a week, brushing once a week, and using ProDen PlaqueOff in his food bowl, I noticed it was basically all gone and I could even scrape the bits off with my finger nail.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin --- 

how is the petzlife working on your dog? results?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

still looking good. Itty (Bitty) had the most tartar build up and its going away. She still has some I'm hoping it removes. Harry and Murphy don't have much tartar so I'm taking them down to only once/every 3-4 days as this stuff isn't cheap and I believe they tell you once the tartar is removed..you can move to much less regular doses. 

I'd say all indications at this point are that this stuff really does work. As crazy as it sounded(just wipe it on their teeth/gums)... it works.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, i'm glad to hear that....have you thought about giving her a stripped down beef rib? take as much of the beef and fat off as you can scrape and she'll try to get the little bits that are left, but it gives them a great work out....that's what i do with my dogs...and they're raw fed, as you know....but i still strip off all that icky fat....it's more for a teeth exercise and cleaning than it is for anything else...recreational..and doesn't interfered with kibble at all..


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yea, actually have a local butcher/meat place that someone told me sells bones. Just want to make sure I'm buying the right type of bones for the dogs. Is that what I should ask for...Rib bones?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you want a bone that won't break your dog's teeth nor will your dog be able to eat the bone.....

so beef ribs for us, have worked out great...

they sell them in our grocery stores....we buy them at ridiculously low prices, like 1.50 for 4-5 ribs...

but if your butcher has them and they are not totally stripped....that's perfect.

what you don't want are the marrow bones, soup bones, any femur bones....from heavy weight bearing animals like cows....

mine do get them with the meat and fat still on them, but once stripped, they will play for hours...i don't let them keep the bones for very long, because they will dry out and that also makes them brittle...

but for you, strip most of the meat and fat off..that way your dog won't get any digestive problems....because he doesn't eat raw....and if you left the meat and fat on....he might get the runs...you just want him to have that gnawing experience...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

After seeing this thread I bought some for my cats (the dog lets me brush his teeth with no hassle). I didn't realize how pricey it was though. Unfortunately the cats absolutely HATE it, I feel terrible giving it to them...I'm still going to try as long as they don't start avoiding me for the rest of the day or start attacking me when I try to give it to them. I got the salmon flavor which I am now reading is stronger tasting, boo. I only end up getting one swipe on before the cat takes off spitting and shaking his head, so maybe I'll only clean up two teeth, we'll see.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have this product also for my one cat, old kitty doesn't need it as she only has front teeth, I had the rest pulled years ago as she had red line disease. Probably why she looks so good at 16. Anyway, I did it a few times to the boy and forgot about it as the DH put it away and I lost track of it. I just found it again and need to start up as his teeth are pretty bad and don't want to have to do a dental on him. I hope it works the way it does for dogs on cats!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm just about convinced that this product actually lives up to its hype....

feeding raw helps tremendously, but pugs have notoriously bad teeth and i sometimes wonder if a spritz now and again wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> i'm just about convinced that this product actually lives up to its hype....
> 
> feeding raw helps tremendously, but pugs have notoriously bad teeth and i sometimes wonder if a spritz now and again wouldn't be a bad idea.


If it's just the breath freshening you want, you can buy a much cheaper product.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm also using this product, the peppermint gel, and along with feeding pork ribs, it seems to do the trick.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Serendipity said:


> If it's just the breath freshening you want, you can buy a much cheaper product.


his breath is just fine.

pugs have underbites and most of them need braces. raw feeding takes care of 100% of malia's teeth, my other dog....but bubba's teeth are crooked, so raw only takes care of 95%...i'd like it to be 100%.

i'm sure i could buy a cheaper product for his breath, but his breath is just fine.

what i want is the one that whitens and cleans, the one that works. i trust kevin's opinion in this matter....so something i wouldn't normally do, i just might...based on what he has to say.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

korisxx said:


> I was thinking about just the same stuff these days. You describe the way it is. In a symphony orchestra, basically you spend half of your time trying to be a great sound amplifier. It is a great craft, but not such an artistic storytelling job. But anyhow, when you accept the symphony job, you have to provide the (good solid) sound thats needed in the context of the big hall, no artistic excuses possible. The jazz artists focusses on storytelling and let the amps do the sound production job. Or am I missing your point Sonic Soldier is really a nice way to describe it .


What tha... Are you multi-tasking?:tongue::suspicious:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

magicre said:


> his breath is just fine.
> 
> pugs have underbites and most of them need braces. raw feeding takes care of 100% of malia's teeth, my other dog....but bubba's teeth are crooked, so raw only takes care of 95%...i'd like it to be 100%.
> 
> ...


Whoops, thought you wrote "breath", not "teeth". Sorry.


----------

